# Pajamas



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie manages to get his hind legs out. Also necks seem to be to big. I'm going to try a smaller size, but was wondering what type of pj's you all use.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I sleep in little boy's white (underwear) tee shirts and panties. DH and the dogs all sleep nekked. Sorry, but I think it's funny that Ollie wears jammies. But good funny.:aktion033: :smootch:for Ollie. Sorry, I couldn't help.:wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just ordered these from PetCareRX.com and got them in last week and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! They fit him really well, are made out of thermal, and don't cover the belly completely, which is important since it never gets too cold where we live. Plus, they look absolutely precious with that little buttoned butt flap.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Leigh, those are the ones I have (in blue) that he gets his legs out of. I really like them, but think they are too big. Got Ollie a medium....needed a small! How do they fit Rudy?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie will start to wear her jammies soon..she seems to feel chilled more readily than Quincy. She only has one pair ( poor thing LOL ). Later on as it gets real cold they both will get sweaters . ( we keep our heat pretty low at night)
Naddie has very long legs so they stay put pretty well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady could never keep her pajamas on her legs until I discovered Go Fetch (now Tonimari) sleepwear. She had a whole drawer of sleepwear from Des and never had a problem.

Crystal/Pampered Pup carries TM. Not sure how much she has on her website, but she can get anything from the website. She also gives SMer's a 10% discount!

http://www.tonimari.com/showroom/sleepwear/sleepwear.shtml

http://stores.pamperedpetboutiquellc.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - Tyler has these thermal pj's and they stay perfectly in place for our cold winters up in Vermont.



















I think Bloomingtails carries a lot of cute pj's and I'm assuming that Crystal does.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm looking for pj's too for Vanilla. It's going to get very cold around here soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Donna - Tyler has these thermal pj's and they stay perfectly in place for our cold winters up in Vermont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the world did you get those? I love them!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know a lot of people buy their jammies from Des (Tiger'sMom) from her Go.Fetch line and her ToniMari wholesale line. Her clothing is very well made and either she or someone else would be able to guide you in finding the proper size for Ollie.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

How do I get in touch with Des?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Leigh, those are the ones I have (in blue) that he gets his legs out of. I really like them, but think they are too big. Got Ollie a medium....needed a small! How do they fit Rudy?


He has the small and it fits him very well. Not too tight, but tight enough to stay on, and not too loose so they are comfy. 

SUE, I love Tyler's PJ's! He looks so tough


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Tinkerbell's Closet also has pj's. I bought some stuff from her years ago but didn't try her pj's. They're on sale right now and handmade so she can make custom adjustments (I'd ask for shorter legs), but it looks like the turnaround is 4-6 weeks atm.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

munchkn8835 said:


> How do I get in touch with Des?


Des only sells wholesale now. If you look on the Tonimari website link I posted before, you can find retailers who sell her line. Several are SM members.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Tyler is too too cute in those PJs. Please pardon me for not understanding cold nights...I live in California and tend to forget how cold it can be. I grew up in PA, but I think in those days we kept the heater on all night and never got cold in the house. I do miss the East in so many ways, but I don't think I could survive another transplant. 
You guys go with your pretty jammies! But why not just a comfy cozy sweater at night?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Where in the world did you get those? I love them!


Marj - darned if I remember (anything :blush. I got them last year and love them though Jim gives me the usual eye roll. I may have gotten them from Bloomingtails but I can't quite recall. Here are the current pj's on Carol's site and I think we get an SM discount. Designer Dog Pajamas for Small Breed & Toy Breed Dogs

Sylvia - up in Vermont it's often in the 20's, 10's, single digits and several minuses so that's why I have pj's for Tyler. He's not a big "sleep under the covers" guy, though occasionally will and we sleep with the heat down to 55 or 60 otherwise wake up all stuffed up and having nightmares from the heat. Sweaters tend to roll up and this stays anchored. Tyler also has a white pair with lips all over it but it's only cotton and not the waffle material so not that warm.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I sell Toni Mari items and my girls wear the pjs from Des' line. They are the best quality pajamas that I have found. I'd be happy to help you with sizing questions if you have any feel free to PM me


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Last year, we were lucky enough to get Jennifer as our Secret Santa!
She sent lovely jammies to Paris & Coco.
Here is a picture! 













And here is Coco wearing adorable sheep jammies from Jennifer.
See how comfy she looks!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh I love all the jammies! I need to get Samson and Delilah some, since they are in short coat and it's starting to get nippy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love them ..cute pjs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the same problem with Tessa - with only 3 legs she can't keep regular jammies on. We've switched to gowns and sleepshirts and they work out beautifully!


----------

